# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  فوائدُ في اللُّغَة (1) : [ ضابطُ التَّفريقِ بين ( تَفْعَال ) و ( تِفْعال ) ]

## خليلُ الفوائد

قال الحريريُّ في ( دُرَّةِ الغَوَّاص في أوْهَامِ الخَواص ) : " ذكر أهلُ العربية أن جميعَ المصادر التي جاءت على ( تفعال ) هي بفتح التاء – أي تَفْعال - إلا مَصْدَرَيْن : تِبْيان وتِلْقَاء " .هذا خاصُّ بالمصدر ؛ أما الأسماء عموماً ؛ فقد ذُكرَت في ( شرحِ الشافية ) لابن الحاجب :" ولم يجئ ( تِفْعال ) - بكسر التاء - إلا ستة عشر اسماً : اثنان بمعنى المصدر، وهما : التِبْيان والتِلْقاء، ويقال: مر تِهْواء من الليل: أي قطعة، وتِبْراك وتِعْشار وتِرْباع: مواضع، وتِمْساح .... إلخ "فتقولُ - فاتِحاً لا كاسراً - : رَدَّدَ تَرداداً، وَكرَّرَ تَكراراً وذَكّرَ تّذكاراً، وحَلّقَ تَحلاقاً وجَوَّالَ تَجوالاً، وطَوَّفَ تَطوافاً .....جاء في [ اللُّباب في علل البناء والإعراب ] ؛ للعكبري : " ومِنَ المصادرِ الممدودةِ ما كانَ على ( تَفْعَال ) نحو التَّقضاء والتَّشْراء لأنّه نظيرُ التكرار والتِّسْيار " .واللهُ أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليك

( التسيار ) بفتح التاء

----------


## عيد فهمي

ولم يجئ ( تِفْعال ) - بكسر التاء - إلا ستة عشر اسمًا.
هلّا ذكرتها جميعا للفائدة، فليس كل أحد سيرجع للكتاب!
على العموم أنت السابق، وأنا المصلي، وها هي لمن رام حصرها:
(تبيان، وتلقاء، وتهواء، وتبراك، وتعشار، وترباع، وتمساح، وتلفاق، وتلقام، وتمثال، وتجفاف، وتمراد، وتضراب، وتلعاب، وتقصار، وتنبال)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أوصلها السيوطي في الأشباه والنظائر إلى ثلاثين
وقد زيد عليه أيضا.

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقك الله
إنما أردت إظهار ما أضمره خليل من كلام الرضي في شرح شافية ابن الحاجب
وهو واضح.
وجزاك الله خير أبا مالك على التعقيب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وفقك الله
> إنما أردت إظهار ما أضمره خليل من كلام ابن الحاجب
> وهو واضح


أحسن الله إليك، لعلك تقصد ( من كلام الرضي )

ولم يكن قصدي الاستدراك عليك يا شيخنا، وإنما قصدي إثراء الموضوع، وسأنقل كلام السيوطي ليلا إن شاء الله.

----------


## عيد فهمي

جاء في لسان العرب، باب الراء، فصل الكاف وما يليها مادة (كرر):
(قال أَبو سعيد الضرير: قلت لأبي عمرو: ما بين تِفْعالٍ وتَفْعال؟ فقال: تِفْعالٌ اسم وتَفْعالٌ بالفتح مصدر.)
وظاهر هذا الكلام أن الأمر قياسي؛ غير محصور بعدد.
فكل اسم منه يكون بكسر التاء، وكل مصدر يكون بفتحها.
وما جاء خلاف ذلك يكون مصدره السماع.
فهو إذًا أكثر من ثلاثين بكثير.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليك
أما المصدر ( تَفْعال ) فالجمهور على أنه سماعي، وظاهر كلام الفراء أنه قياسي، وبذلك أخذ المجمع اللغوي.
وسبب الخلاف - والله أعلم - أن الجمهور يرون أن وزن ( تَفعال ) من مصادر الثلاثي، والفراء يراه من ( فَعَّل ) فهو عنده مثل ( التفعيل ).
وأما الاسم ( تِفعال ) فهو جامد، ولا خلاف - أعلمه - في أنه سماعي، فلا يصاغ منه ما لم يسمع.

وأيا ما كان الأمر، فالمقصود من العدد هو المسموع عن العرب.

----------


## خليلُ الفوائد

بارك اللهُ فيكم شيخنا أبا مالكٍ ..
فما إن أجتثّ أصلَ النَّبْتَة ؛ حتى تسارعَ ؛ فتجهزها ، وتطبخها طبخاً ( سيوطياً ) ؛ ثم تقدَّمها جاهزةً للأكل .. لا يجوز عيبها ؛ إذ لم يعبِ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم طعاماً قط !
[ ابتسامة ] ..

وبارك الله في الشيخ الفاضل / عيد فهمي ..

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وأما الاسم ( تِفعال ) فهو جامد


قد يصدق ذلك على مثل: تمساح وتمثال.
لكن تِكرار التي ذُكر في مادتها قول أبي عمرو -مع أن غيره لم يثبتها- هل هي أيضا اسم جامد يا مولانا؟



> ولا خلاف - أعلمه - في أنه سماعي، فلا يصاغ منه ما لم يسمع.


ستة عشر مثالا عند الأكثرين، وأوصلها السيوطي إلى ثلاثين، وزاد غيره أكثر، كل ذلك لا يكفي لاطراد القاعدة مع صريح كلام أبي عمرو؟
أم هل نريد من العرب أن يصرحوا لنا إن هذه قاعدة مطردة؟
ألم تعرف القواعد اللغوية كلها في النحو والصرف بالاستقراء؟
فهل هذا العدد غير كاف؟
ولو كان كذلك فما هو العدد الكافي لاطراد القاعدة في رأيك؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وسأنقل كلام السيوطي ليلا إن شاء الله.


يا مولانا إن وسادك لعريض!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قد يصدق ذلك على مثل: تمساح وتمثال.
> لكن تِكرار التي ذُكر في مادتها قول أبي عمرو -مع أن غيره لم يثبتها- هل هي أيضا اسم جامد يا مولانا؟
> ستة عشر مثالا عند الأكثرين، وأوصلها السيوطي إلى ثلاثين، وزاد غيره أكثر، كل ذلك لا يكفي لاطراد القاعدة مع صريح كلام أبي عمرو؟
> أم هل نريد من العرب أن يصرحوا لنا إن هذه قاعدة مطردة؟
> ألم تعرف القواعد اللغوية كلها في النحو والصرف بالاستقراء؟
> فهل هذا العدد غير كاف؟
> ولو كان كذلك فما هو العدد الكافي لاطراد القاعدة في رأيك؟


وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل
ما نقلوه من كلام أبي عمرو في هذه المادة لا يدل على ما قلت، ولا أعلم في ذلك خلافا.
وإنما مقصود أبي عمرو أن ما سمع عن العرب بالفتح فهو مصدر وما سمع بالكسر فهو اسم، ولا يمكن أن يفهم من كلامه أن كل مادة يشتق منها وزنان أحدهما (تَفعال) للمصدر، والآخر (تِفعال) للاسم، هذا لا يمكن أن يقول به أحد.

وأما العدد الكافي لاطراد القاعدة، فيبدو أنك اقتنعت بما ذكره عباس حسن في النحو الوافي، ومن قبله أنستاس الكرملي وغيره ممن تبعوه من أصحاب المجمع، وكلامهم في هذه المسألة بعيد كل البعد عن التحقيق؛ لأن الكثرة والقلة أمر نسبي، فيعتبر في الكثرة والقلة ما ورد في الباب نفسه، ولم يقل بقولهم هذا أحد من أهل العلم مطلقا فيما أعلم، وللمزيد في هذه المسألة انظر  ما قلته هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=536091

وأنا عندي من شواذ اللغة في كثير من الأبواب عشرات الأمثلة، وهي سماعية بالاتفاق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> يا مولانا إن وسادك لعريض!


أضحك الله سنك يا شيخنا، والله أنا كنت متعبا جدا؛ لأني لم أنم إلا ثلاث ساعات.

هذا ما نقله السيوطي في الأشباه والنظائر:
أرى التَّفْعالَ في المصد ................ رِ بالفتحِ هو البابُ
وتِفْعال بكسر التا ................ ءِ في الأسماء إيجابُ
وللتِّجْفاف والتِّقْصا ................ ر والتِّلْفاق أربابُ
وتِنْبال وتِلْقام ................ وتِلْقاب لمن عابوا
وتِمْثال وتِمْساح ................ وتِمْراد وتِضْرابُ
وتِبْراك وتِعْشار ................ وتِرْتاع بها عابوا
وتِبْيان وتِهْواء ................ وتِلْقاء إذا آبوا
وزاد العلماء على ما ذكر ألفاظا كثيرة؛ منها تِسْخان، تِشْفاق، تِطْواف، تِكْلام، تِلْعاب، تِيتاء، تِيعار، تِرْباع، تِنْظار، تِيفاق، تِمْنان، تقوال، ترعام.

ونقل السيوطي في المزهر كلام ابن دريد في الجمهرة:
باب ما جاء على تِفعال
رجل تِكلام: كثير الكلام. ورجل تِلقام: عظيم اللَّقْم. ورجل تِمساح: كذّاب. وناقة تِضراب: قريبة العهد بقَرع الفح. وتِمراد: بيت صغير يُتّخذ للحمام يبيض فيه. والتِّلفاق: ثوبان يخاط أحدهما بالآخر، وهو مثل اللِّفاق. وتِجفاف: معروف، وهو ما جُلِّل به الفرس في الحرب من حديد أو غيره. وتِمثال: معروف. وتِبيان، وهو البيان. وتِلقاء: قِبالتَك. ومرّ تِهواء من الليل، أي قطعة. وتِعشار: موضع. وتِبراك: موضع. وتِنبال: رجل قصير لئيم. وتِلعاب: كثير اللعب. وتِقصار: مِخنقة تطيف بالعُنُق. وحكى اللَّحياني تِعمار، وهو ضرب من الحُليّ، وهو القِلادة. قال أبو بكر: وكل ما كان من هذا الباب مما تدخله الهاء للمبالغة فهو معروف لا يتجاوز الى غيره نحو تِكلامة وتِلعابة وتِلقامة وما أشبهه.

ثم نقل عن العلامة ابن مكتوم القيسي أنه زاد على ذلك في تذكرته ( المفقودة المسماة قيد الأوابد ) نقلا عن أبي العلاء المعري:
التِّيتاء للعِذْيَوْط، والتِّيعار: للحبْل المقطوع، والتِّرباع: موضع، والتِّنظار من المناظرة، وتيفاق الهلال: موافقته، والتِّمنان: خيط يشد به الفُسطاط، والتِّقوال: كثير القول، والتِّمساح: الدابة المعروفة، وتِرْ عام: اسم شاعر، والتِّمزاح: الكثير المزح، والتّيفاق: الكثير الاتفاق، والتِّطواف: ثوب كانت المرأة من قريش تعيره للمرأة الأجنبية تطوف به، والتِّشفاق: فرس معروف، انتهى كلام أبي العلاء.
ثم نقل قول ابن مكتوم وزادوا عليه: التِّيتاء: للكثير الفتور، وشرب الخمر تِشْراباً، والتِّسْخان؛ للخف؛ لكن الفتح فيه أكثر.
ثم نقل حكاية أبي عمرو عن صحاح الجوهري.

قلت: لو قلت لك ما الفرق بين ( فَعَل ) وبين ( يَفْعَل ) فقلت لي: فعل ماض، ويفعل مضارع، فهل هذا معناه أنه يجوز صوغ (فَعَل) و(يفعَل) من كل مادة لغوية؟
هذا لا يقول به أحد.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ولا يمكن أن يفهم من كلامه أن كل مادة يشتق منها وزنان أحدهما (تَفعال) للمصدر، والآخر (تِفعال) للاسم، هذا لا يمكن أن يقول به أحد.


ليس هذا هو مقصودي، بل مقصودي كل مادة جاز اشتقاق (تَفعال) منها للمصدر، يجوز اشتقاق (تِفعال) منها للاسم، مثل كرّر منه المصدر (تَكرار) فيجوز أن يشتق منه اسم (تِكرار)، ولو لم يقل به أحد كما تقول -والأمر يحتاج لاستقراء وبحث وحصر- فأنا أول قائل به، ولا أجد 
في ذلك غضاضة.
فلا علماء النحو السابقون أنبياء معصومون، ولا قواعدهم آيات منزلة منزهة عن التبديل أو الزيادة.



> وأما العدد الكافي لاطراد القاعدة، فيبدو أنك اقتنعت بما ذكره عباس حسن في النحو الوافي، ومن قبله أنستاس الكرملي وغيره ممن تبعوه من أصحاب المجمع، وكلامهم في هذه المسألة بعيد كل البعد عن التحقيق.


أنا لم أقتنع بكلام هذا أو ذاك، ولكن استأنست بكلمة أبي عمرو مع تلك الشواهد، وباب (تَفعال) أصلا قليل، فإذا سُمع في هذا القليل ذاك العدد الكثير من (تِفعال) تميل النفس إلى اطراده.
وقد اطلعت على ما جاء في الرابط المذكور منذ زمن.
(وكلمة في ودنك، أنا شوفت كل مشاركاتك واحدة واحدة من ساعة ما اشتركت في المجلس، فخلي بالك، أحسن تلاقيني مستشهد عليك بكلامك وانت مش داري، وقد أعذر من أنذر)

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قال الشيخ (محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد) في تحقيقه لشرح ابن عقيل:
> 
> (( ........... ولكثرة شواهد هذه المسألة نرى أن ما ذهب إليه الأخفش - وتابعه عليه أبو الفتح ابن جنى، والإمام عبد القاهر الجرجاني، وأبو عبد الله الطوال، وابن مالك، والمحقق الرضي - من جواز تقديم الفاعل المتصل بضمير يعود إلى المفعول، هو القول الخليق بأن تأخذ به وتعتمد عليه، ونرى أن الإنصافَ واتباعَ الدليل يوجبان علينا أن نوافق هؤلاء الأئمة على ما ذهبوا إليه وإن كان الجمهورُ على خلافه؛ لأنَّ التمسكَ بالتعليل مع وجودِ النصِّ على خلافه مما لا يجوزُ، وأحكامُ العربية يُقضى فيها على وَفْقِ ما وَرَدَ عن أهلها )).
> 
> 
> ولقد ذكرني هذا بعبارة مشهورة نفيسة من كلام أبي حيان، وهي:
> 
> (( ...... وإنما ذكرتُ هذا وأطلتُ فيه لئلا يطلع غمر على كلام الزمخشري وابن عطية في هذه القراءة فيسيء ظنا بها وبقارئها، فيقارب أن يقع في الكفر بالطعن في ذلك. ولسنا متعبَّدين بقول نُحاةِ البصرة ولا غيرهم ممن خالفهم، فكم حُكمٍ ثبت بنقل الكوفيين من كلام العرب لم ينقله البصريون، وكم حكمٍ ثبت بنقل البصريين لم ينقله الكوفيون، وإنما يعرفُ ذلك من له استبحارٌ في علم العربية، لا أصحابُ الكنانيس المشتغلون بضُروب من العلوم الآخذون عن الصحف دون الشيوخ )).


فاضطراب هؤلاء في تعيين عدد ما جاء عن العرب على (تِفعال) يدل على أن حكمهم لم ينشأ عن استقراء، وإنما استرواح النفس للحكم على ذلك القليل في تصورهم بالشذوذ.
فما أدراك أن أصحاب الستة عشر شاهدا لو اطلعوا على الثلاثين لم يغيروا حكمهم؟
وما أدراك أن أصحاب الثلاثين لو اطلعوا على الزيادة تمسكوا بقولهم.
فمقدمة حكمهم بأنه سماعي فاسدة؛ لعدم حصرهم لشواهده، فنتيجتهم تكون على الاحتمال.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله !
اختلافهم في العدد ليس اضطرابا، وإنما تكلم كل بحسب ما وصل إلى علمه، ولا نزاع في أنه لا يحيط أحد باللغة، ولا نزاع كذلك أن تفاوت الناس في ما وصل إلى علمهم من اللغة متفاوت.
وليس اختلافهم في العدد من باب التنازع، وإنما هو من باب الحساب، ولم يدع أحد منهم - ولا أظنه خطر في باله أصلا - أنه يقصد بالعدد المذكور امتناع ورود غيره، وإنما المراد بحسب ما وصل إلى علمه.
وهم إن كانوا اختلفوا في العدد، فلم يختلفوا في أن هذا العدد مقصور على السماع، فلا يحتج بموطن الاختلاف على موطن الاتفاق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> (وكلمة في ودنك، أنا شوفت كل مشاركاتك واحدة واحدة من ساعة ما اشتركت في المجلس، فخلي بالك، أحسن تلاقيني مستشهد عليك بكلامك وانت مش داري، وقد أعذر من أنذر)


هذا يشرفني يا شيخنا الفاضل، ويسعدني أن تتعقب ما تراه من الخطأ، فرحم الله من أهدى إلي عيوبي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ليس هذا هو مقصودي، بل مقصودي كل مادة جاز اشتقاق (تَفعال) منها للمصدر، يجوز اشتقاق (تِفعال) منها للاسم، مثل كرّر منه المصدر (تَكرار) فيجوز أن يشتق منه اسم (تِكرار)، ولو لم يقل به أحد كما تقول -والأمر يحتاج لاستقراء وبحث وحصر- فأنا أول قائل به، ولا أجد في ذلك غضاضة.
> فلا علماء النحو السابقون أنبياء معصومون، ولا قواعدهم آيات منزلة منزهة عن التبديل أو الزيادة.


وفقك الله
أولا: العصمة ليست لآحاد العلماء، ولكنها مكفولة لمجموعهم، فما اتفقوا عليه فهو صحيح، وما اختلفوا فيه فالحق في قول بعضهم، ولا نخرج عن جميع أقوالهم.
ثانيا: ما الفرق بين (تَكرار) بالفتح و(تِكرار) بالكسر؟
ثالثا: لا أعلم مادة واحدة في اللغة يوجد فيها (تَفعال) بالفتح و(تِفعال) بالكسر، فلو تكرمت بذكر مثال على ما تقول.
رابعا: كونك أول قائل به هذا أمر يرجع إليك، ولا أنازعك فيه، ولكن أنا نقاشي في علوم اللغة المعروفة المدونة.
خامسا: علماء النحو واللغة ليسوا معصومين ولا أنبياء، ولكن اللغة مبنية على السماع في الأصل، والقياس فيها يحتاج لاستقراء، والاستقراء مسلم لأهله، فإن كنت من أهل الاستقراء فبارك الله لك.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ثانيا: ما الفرق بين (تَكرار) بالفتح و(تِكرار) بالكسر؟


الفرق بينهما: بالفتح مصدر، وبالكسر اسم



> قال الزبيدي:
> كَرَّ عليه يَكُرّ كَراًّ وكُروراً كقُعود وتَكْراراً بالفتح : عَطَفَ . وكَرَّ عنه : رَجَعَ فهو كَرَّارٌ ومِكَرٌّ بكسر الميم يُقال في الرَّجل والفرَس . وكَرَّرَه تَكْرِيراً وتَكْرَاراً قال أبو سعيد الضَّرير : قلتُ لأبي عمرو: ما بين تَفْعَال وتِفْعال ؟ فقال : تِفْعال اسمٌ وتَفْعَالٌ بالفتح مَصْدَر





> وقال ابن منظور في لسان العرب:
> الجوهري كَرَّرْتُ الشيء تَكْرِيراً وتَكْراراً قال أَبو سعيد الضرير قلت لأبي عمرو: ما بين تِفْعالٍ وتَفْعال فقال تِفْعالٌ اسم، وتَفْعالٌ بالفتح مصدر





> ثالثا: لا أعلم مادة واحدة في اللغة يوجد فيها (تَفعال) بالفتح و(تِفعال) بالكسر، فلو تكرمت بذكر مثال على ما تقول.





> وقال الفيومي في المصباح:
> وَالتَّفْعَالُ مُطَّرِدٌ مِنْ كُلِّ فِعْلٍ ثُلَاثِيٍّ


فكل ما ذكرناه مما جاء منه الاسم بالكسر يجوز عنده اطِّراد المصدر منه بالفتح (تَفعال) فيجتمعان في كل هذه الأمثلة
ثم ..........
بدون تعليق



> قال الخليل في العين:
> والتِّمثال: اسْمٌ للشيءِ المُمَثَّل المُصَوَّر على خِلْقةِ غيره، كَسَرْتَ التاءَ حيث جَعَلت اسماً بمنزلةِ التِّجفافِ وشِبْهِهِ، ولو أرَدْتَ مصدراً لفَتَحتَ





> وقال الأزهري في التهذيب:
> و"تِفعال" بكسر التاء يكون اسما في أكثر كلام العرب. فأما المصدر فإنه يجيء على "تَفعال"، بفتح التاء مثل: التَّكذاب، والتَّصْداق، وما أشبهه.
> وجاء في المصادر حرفان نادران، وهما تِلقاء الشيء، والتِّبيان، ولا يُقاس عليهما.





> قال سَلامةُ بنُ الأَنباريّ في شرح المَقامات: كلُّ ما ورَدَ عن العرب من المصادر على تَفعال فهو بفتح التّاءِ إِلاّ لفظتينِ: تِبْيَان وتِلْقَاء. وقال أَبو جعفر النّحّاسُ في شرح المُعلّقَات: ليس في كلام العرب اسمٌ على تِفعالٍ إِلاّ أَربعة أَسماءٍ وخامسٌ مختلَف فيه يقال: تِبْيَان، ولقِلادةِ المرأَةِ: تِقْصَارُ، وتِعْشَارٌ وتِبْرَاك مَوضعانِ، والخامس تِمْساحٌ، وتِمْسَحٌ أَكثرُ وأَفصحُ. كذَا نقله شيخنا. فكلام ابن الأَنباريّ في المصدرَين وكلام ابن النّحّاس في الأَسماءِ





> وقال الزبيدي في تاج العروس:
> وعبارة الجوهرى رحمه الله تعالى أوفى بالمراد من عبارته فإنه قال: والتبيان مصدر وهو شاذ لأن المصادر إنما تجيء على التَّفعال بفتح التاء نحو: التكرار والتوكاف ولم يجئ بالكسر إلا حرفان وهما: التبيان والتلقاء اهـ وأيضا حكاية الفتح غير معروفة إلا على رأي من يجيز القياس مع السماع وهو رأى مرجوح، قال شيخنا رحمه الله تعالى: وما ذكره من انحصار تِفعال في هذين اللفظين به جزم الجماهير من الأئمة، وزعم بعضهم أنه سمع التمثال مصدر مثَّلت الشيء تمثيلا وتمثالا، وزاد الحريري في الدرة على الاولين: تِنضالا مصدر المناضلة، وزاد الشهاب في شرح الدرة: شرب الخمر تشرابا وزعم أنه سمع فيه الفتح على القياس والكسر على غير القياس وأنكر بعضهم مجيء تفعال بالكسر مصدرا بالكلية إن كل ما نقلوا من ذلك على صحته إنما هو من استعمال الاسم موضع المصدر كما وقع الطعام وهو المأكول موقع المصدر وهو الإطعام





> وقال الفيومي في المصباح:
> (فَصْلٌ) يَجِيءُ الْمَصْدَرُ مِنْ فِعْلٍ ثُلَاثِيٍّ عَلَى تَفْعَالٍ بِفَتْحِ التَّاءِ نَحْوُ التَّضْرَابِ وَالتَّقْتَالُ قَالُوا وَلَمْ يَجِئْ بِالْكَسْرِ إلَّا تِبْيَانٌ وَتِلْقَاءٌ وَالتِّنْضَالُ مِنْ الْمُنَاضَلَةِ وَقِيلَ هُوَ اسْمٌ وَالْمَصْدَرُ تَنْضَالٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

أما ما نقلته عن صاحب المصباح فهو أقوى ما عندك، وظاهره يفيد ما تفضلت به، ولكن ظاهره غير مراد، ومن له خبرة بطريقة صاحب المصباح يعلم ذلك يقينا، ويدل على ذلك قوله في خاتمة الكتاب:
(( الثلاثي المجرد ليس لمصدره قياس ينتهي إليه بل أبنيته موقوفة على السماع ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وأما ما نقلته عن التاج من قوله:
(( ....... إلا على رأي من يجيز القياس مع السماع وهو رأى مرجوح ))
فهو واضح الدلالة فيما أقول، ففيه دليل عليك لا لك.

وكلام أبي منصور الأزهري واضح أيضا في أنه مقصور على السماع.
وكلام أبي جعفر النحاس أيضا واضح في أنه مقصور على السماع، وتوجيه الزبيدي لا يخرجه عن ذلك، فتأمل.

وباقي النقول لا دلالة فيها على ما تريد.

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقك الله
لقد قلت قبلُ:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك العوضي
> ما نقلوه من كلام أبي عمرو في هذه المادة لا يدل على ما قلت، 
> 
> 
> 
> ولا أعلم في ذلك خلافا
> 
> 
> .





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك العوضي
> وأما الاسم ( تِفعال ) فهو جامد، ولا خلاف - أعلمه - في أنه سماعي، فلا يصاغ منه ما لم يسمع.


ثم تقول الآن:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك العوضي
> (( ....... إلا على رأي من يجيز القياس مع السماع وهو رأى مرجوح ))
> فهو واضح الدلالة فيما أقول، ففيه دليل عليك لا لك.


بل فيه أقوى دليل لي لمن تأمله؛ لأنه يثبت وجود الخلاف -خلافا لما زعمته من قبل بعدمه (وإن كنت أحسن الله إليك احترزت من ذلك بوضعك جملة اعتراضية -أعلمه-)
فحتى لو كان مرجوحا فيكفيني وجوده؛ حتى لا أكون أول قائل به.
ثم هو مرجوح عند ناقله وراجح عندي مثلا، فكان ماذا؟
وبذلك يعلم أن كل ما نقلته هدفه إثبات وجود الخلاف الذي نفيته، فكلها فيه دلالة على ما أريد.
وما زلت أستفهم للاستيضاح فقط:
ماذا تقصد بقولك:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك العوضي
> وأما الاسم ( تِفعال ) فهو جامد


وللحديث بقية.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله، النقاش له مقامان:
- مقام إثبات وجود الخلاف
- مقام الترجيح والأدلة

فأما إثبات وجود الخلاف فلا ينفي وجود الإجماع؛ لأن الإجماع - أحسن الله إليك - هو الاتفاق في عصر واحد من العصور، ولا يلزم من وجود مخالف في أحد العصور عدم وجود الاتفاق في عصر آخر.

والقول بأن مصادر الثلاثي مقيسة مطلقا في جميع الأوزان من أبطل الباطل، ولا يمكن أن يقوله أحد يفهم شيئا في لغة العرب،  ولو كان هذا صحيحا لكان لكل فعل من أفعال العربية نحو ثلاثين مصدرا على أوزان المصادر التي ذكرها الصرفيون، فنقول مثلا في ضرب: ضرب يضرب ضَرْبا وضَرَبا وضِرابا وضُرُوبا وضرابة وضروبة وضريبة وضَرِبا وضُرْبا وضِرْبا .... إلخ
ولا شك أن هذا قول لا يصدر إلا من مبرسم، أو من جاهل لا يفقه شيئا في كلام العرب.
ولذلك وجب تأويل هذا القول المحكي بأن مرادهم بعض أوزان المصادر دون بعض، عند عدم وجود السماع، أو نقول بأن هؤلاء المحكي عنهم غير معروفين، ولا يعتد بخلاف المجهول.

وأما إن كان هذا القول راجحا عندك مرجوحا عند غيرك، فلا إشكال في ذلك، وينتقل النقاش إلى المقام الثاني وهو مقام الاستدلال والاحتجاج، و ( عند صليل السيف يصدق الابتلا )

----------


## عيد فهمي

> والقول بأن مصادر الثلاثي مقيسة مطلقا في جميع الأوزان من أبطل الباطل، ولا يمكن أن يقوله أحد يفهم شيئا في لغة العرب


أحسن الله إليك
أين هذا في كلامي؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لم أقل إنه كلامك يا شيخنا الفاضل، فأنت أجل عندي من أن أصفك بهذا الوصف.

ولكنه لازم الكلام الذي وصفه الزبيدي بأنه مرجوح:
 (( ....... إلا على رأي من يجيز القياس مع السماع وهو رأى مرجوح ))

تأمل

----------


## عيد فهمي

> فأنت أجل عندي من أن أصفك بهذا الوصف.


ده من ذوقك ... يا باشا

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقكم الله شيخنا أبا مالك
تكرر كثيرا في كتب التجويد قولهم:
من صفات الراء التكرار
أريد نقلا صريحا خاصا بهذه الجملة كيفما تقلبت فيه ضبط لتاء (تكرار)
ولي مع ذلك وقفة ...

----------


## محمود حمدى

نحن فى امس الحاجة الى مثل تلك الفوارق اللغوية الدقيقة وفقنا الله واياكم الى خدمة اللغة العربية وطلابها

----------

